# Kernel panic Unable to mount root fs

## pav1uxa

Для установки использовал данный хендбук http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:Main_Page

После загрузки через груб2 получаю следующее сообщение

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(8,4)

http://i58.tinypic.com/280kt3a.jpg

http://i58.tinypic.com/2rh93m0.jpg

hd0 (IDE) partitions:

sda1

sda2 boot

sda3 swap

sda4 root

hd1 (SATA) диск с виндой, грузится из груба нормально

/usr/src/linux/.config

http://pastebin.com/Anmdr93t

/boot/grub/grub.cfg

http://pastebin.com/ZcByhpDf

lspci

http://pastebin.com/8AAN1fRk

/etc/fstab

http://pastebin.com/2njj3pSf

lspci -k (chroot)

http://pastebin.com/mRUmaUbC

lspci -nnk (chroot)

http://pastebin.com/cqBVkNFN

lspci -k (live cd)

http://pastebin.com/BHdwLg6n

parted -l

http://pastebin.com/M7cXa2RX

 *Quote:*   

>  try adding rootfstype=ext4 to the boot parameters (end of the linux line)

 

не помогло

В биосе пробовал включать\выключать AHCI - не помогло. С AHCI Только грузится дольше намного.

 *Quote:*   

> <*> AHCI SATA support 
> 
> <*> Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIIX4 PATA/SATA support 
> 
> <*> JMicron PATA support 
> ...

 

не помоглоLast edited by pav1uxa on Fri Jan 23, 2015 9:32 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Civil

Фотографии слишком маленькие, трейс не прочитать.

 *Quote:*   

> диск hd0 это диск с виндой

 

Непонятно. Выше сказано что hd0 не с виндой. Кроме этого диска, есть еще какие-то другие?

----------

## Octarine

Если компьютер с EFI, то в случае с дуал-бутом настоятельно рекомендую избавиться от Груба и сделать загрузочную флешку.

Вставил флэшку - загрузил Linux, не вставил - будет грузиться Windows.

Это намного проще, не требует никаких прослоек вроде груба, переустановка Windows тоже никак не повлияет на загрузку Gentoo (в случае груба, переустановка приведёт к тому, что он будет потёрт). Процесс загрузки станет намного прозрачнее и проще в диагностике.

При этом такую флэшку можно продолжать использовать для обычной работы под Windows (т.к. там FAT32).

----------

## pav1uxa

 *Civil wrote:*   

> Фотографии слишком маленькие, трейс не прочитать.

 

Что? Картинки огромные 2477х1809, все прекрасно читается. Или Вы имеете ввиду что строк слишком мало? Ну я сфотографировал весь монитор, как сделать больше не знаю.

 *Civil wrote:*   

> Выше сказано что hd0 не с виндой. Кроме этого диска, есть еще какие-то другие?

 

Это помарка, имелось ввиду что hd1 с виндой. В принципе из grub.cfg все это видно, с учетом того что было сказано - винда грузится нормально.

 *Octarine wrote:*   

> Если компьютер с EFI, то в случае с дуал-бутом настоятельно рекомендую избавиться от Груба и сделать загрузочную флешку.
> 
> Вставил флэшку - загрузил Linux, не вставил - будет грузиться Windows.
> 
> Это намного проще, не требует никаких прослоек вроде груба, переустановка Windows тоже никак не повлияет на загрузку Gentoo (в случае груба, переустановка приведёт к тому, что он будет потёрт). Процесс загрузки станет намного прозрачнее и проще в диагностике.
> ...

 

Спасибо за отзыв, но махинации с флешками не очень интересны.

Проблема все еще актуальна, если нужны еще какие-то дополнительные сведения - готов их указать.

----------

## Octarine

 *Quote:*   

> http://s61.radikal.ru/i171/1501/a1/45a4fa4d57f3t.jpg

 

У меня при клике на ссылку открывается изображение 180 × 131px, то же, наверное, и у вышеотписавшихся (поэтому, конечно, текст не разбираем). Попробуйте сами открыть Вашу ссылку из другого браузера/расположения (или из того же с очищенными cookies).

----------

## pav1uxa

 *Octarine wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   http://s61.radikal.ru/i171/1501/a1/45a4fa4d57f3t.jpg 
> 
> У меня при клике на ссылку открывается изображение 180 × 131px, то же, наверное, и у вышеотписавшихся (поэтому, конечно, текст не разбираем). Попробуйте сами открыть Вашу ссылку из другого браузера/расположения (или из того же с очищенными cookies).

 

Извиняюсь если так. Странно, открыл в другом браузере, тоже все нормально... Может быть так получится?

http://s61.radikal.ru/i171/1501/a1/45a4fa4d57f3.jpg

http://s015.radikal.ru/i332/1501/b8/b4269a05b4d1.jpg

----------

## Octarine

Да, теперь видно хорошо.

Насколько я знаю, такая ошибка бывает, если

- в ядре не выставлена поддержка вашей файловой системы (ext4), проверьте через make menuconfig, в разделе File Systems;

  и обязательно, что [*], а не модуль [M]!

- в ядре не выставлена поддержка вашего контроллера (с этим сложнее...)

Кроме этих вариантов, у меня пока других нет.

----------

## pav1uxa

 *Octarine wrote:*   

> Да, теперь видно хорошо.
> 
> Насколько я знаю, такая ошибка бывает, если
> 
> - в ядре не выставлена поддержка вашей файловой системы (ext4), проверьте через make menuconfig, в разделе File Systems;
> ...

 

По поводу первого - вроде все включил, выложил .config, как я понимаю там есть все параметры последнего созданного ядра.

По поводу второго - в какую вообще сторону смотреть? Я не вижу там раздел с контроллерами.

----------

## pav1uxa

Добавил немного информации в первом посте.

----------

## Octarine

Если я не ошибаюсь, показывает, что у вас HDD на IDE, не на SATA?

Если действительно так, то нужно, наверное, включить в ядре Device Drivers/ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support (DEPRECATED) и выбрать там подопции.

Или всё-таки SATA, но в BIOS выставлен режим работы Legacy/IDE? Тогда нужно, конечно, переключить на  AHCI.

Хотелось бы, конечно, чтобы здесь ответили более опытные участники проекта.

----------

## pav1uxa

В общем все дело было в том, что при загрузке с Live CD диски называются hd0 - sda и hd1 - sdb, а при загрузке с вновь установленной среды gentoo - наоборот. Проблему решил...

----------

